# earthquake in South Sinai



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"Four consecutive earthquakes occurred in the governorates of South Sinai and Red Sea at 9:12 A.M. today November 19.

Principals mentioned the four earthquakes included two medium ones, measured at 4.1 magnitudes on the Richter scale and the other two were weaker.

Residents felt the four earthquakes in South Sinai, Sharm el-Sheikh and Hurghada City, but there are no effects of the earthquakes"

Did you guys in Sharm or Hurghada feel it? Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

"but there are no effects of the earthquakes"

This is really good news then, after all. I hope every body is ok, if a little "shaken". 

coincidentally (is that a word?) only last week I received very concrete guideliness as to what to do in case of an earthquake from the French embassy, as well as some preparation such a choosing a safe place in the house for the children and train them to hide quickly there in case of an earthquake ( I have thought them under the bed and under the kitchen table) and other advices. 

I wonder now if somehow, more seismic activity was predicted in Egypt for this month? THe world is having a bad year, with so many earthqakes, isn't it?


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep, definately felt it in Hurghada. Took me about five seconds to realise what it was. I wasn't aware Hurghada was a risk area. It was a light one though - accordingly to wikipedia there are about 13,000 4.0-4.9 Richter shakes a year, so no need to panic. Though reading what I do of construction practices along the Red Sea, I'm guessing one measuring at 5 or so would devastate the place and it's always sensible to be prepared. Apparently Cairo is a risk area as well. I suppose it's good to know these things.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Didn't feel a thing in El Gouna, 24km north of Hurghada. All my friends in Hurghada on Facebook seem to have felt it though.


----------



## leemartinwhite (Nov 17, 2011)

Didn't feel a thing in Sharm!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Trvls said:


> Yep, definately felt it in Hurghada. Took me about five seconds to realise what it was. I wasn't aware Hurghada was a risk area. It was a light one though - accordingly to wikipedia there are about 13,000 4.0-4.9 Richter shakes a year, so no need to panic. Though reading what I do of construction practices along the Red Sea, I'm guessing one measuring at 5 or so would devastate the place and it's always sensible to be prepared. Apparently Cairo is a risk area as well. I suppose it's good to know these things.


The whole of Egypt is a risk area, but especially the Red Sea. Have a look at the map

tectonic_map.jpg (image)


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

aykalam said:


> "Four consecutive earthquakes occurred in the governorates of South Sinai and Red Sea at 9:12 A.M. today November 19.
> 
> Principals mentioned the four earthquakes included two medium ones, measured at 4.1 magnitudes on the Richter scale and the other two were weaker.
> 
> ...


Didn't feel a thing here in Sharm, although some people I know in different areas here did feel it. I haven't noticed any new cracks in the plasterwork of my apartment, but then we don't need a quake for the plaster to crack, I think the building is still settling and will do so for quite some time.....I guess that's to be expected when you build on sand! I'll have a look round school tomorrow to see if there's any damage, but again that's a new building so it's difficult to tell.

I've felt quite a few little rumblings since I've been here.


----------



## hurghada1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah me too, was asleep and woke up to feel the bed shaking, just went back to sleep...oops x


----------



## cleopatra (Nov 14, 2009)

the red sea has a major fault line running through it......maybe the parting of the red sea in the bible was the first recorded tsunami without realising.


----------



## leemartinwhite (Nov 17, 2011)

Has there just been one !!!! 
Sitting here having breakfast and thought I felt an earthquake in Sharm at about 7:15.


----------



## Trvls (Oct 8, 2011)

Just another in Hurghada about 5 min ago.


----------



## nataliaasal (Nov 20, 2011)

*earthquake in Sharm today*

Hi , i feel it today morning in Sharm El Sheikh ,when i was sleeping , i didnt know whats going on , it was around 2min .
But hamdoullah everything is fine .


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

leemartinwhite said:


> Has there just been one !!!!
> Sitting here having breakfast and thought I felt an earthquake in Sharm at about 7:15.


Yup, apparently there was another, slightly stronger, one at about 7.15 this morning, I was walking to work at the time..........didn't feel that one either!


----------

